# Meet Castiel



## Castiel_the_Rat (Feb 11, 2015)

meet Castiel (the one on top) and Crowley (the one on bottom). Adopted these two about 2 days ago. Castiel is my baby and Crowley belongs to my fiancé. So far Crowley is the fearless leader and Cas is the jumpy shy one. I can't wait to see their personalities develop more as they become more comfortable. Also I'm a new rat mommy and Cas is my first so I'll be posting a lot of questions.


----------



## Snowdazey14 (Oct 15, 2014)

aww there both so adorable. Congrats on your ratties and best of luck


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

They have such lovely patterns in their fur!


----------



## Castiel_the_Rat (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you both


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Super adorable. I also love their coloring and patterns!


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Such cuties!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Very cute. It's awesome that you both have one each


----------

